# Ayuda con maquinita videojuego retro



## space invader (Mar 12, 2015)

Buenas.

Ante todo, presentarme.

Soy de Bilbao, ingeniero tecnico en paro y ando con el hobby de restaurar las maquinitas y videojuegos que conservo de mi infancia.

Tengo una llamada Safari (fabricada por Bambino) que de crio le metí el transformador que usaba en lugar de las pilas a un voltaje inadecuado y desde entonces no ha vuelto a encender.

Ahora me gustaría intentar repararla, la he abierto para ver si había algún componente que se viera quemado, ennegrecido o algo, pero aparentemente todo esta ok.

pongo unas fotos a ver si a alguien se le ocurre qué podría intentar cambiar, ya que mis conocimientos de elctrónica son nulos.

Se me ocurre que lo mas probable podría ser el transformador que hay a la izquierda de la placa, pero no estoy seguro, y no quiero meterle mano al tun tun.

Gracias por adelantado.

Un saludo.

PD. el antirobot del registro, me ha parecido un poco complicado, he tenido que buscar en google el significado de RT y asi me he dado cuenta que se pedia el resultado de dos resistencias en paralelo, pero para un usuario aún mas inexperto que yo, puede llegar a ser imposible registrarse...


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 12, 2015)

Bienvenido al foro

Dices que no ha vuelto encender, ni con pilas ni sin ellas?


----------



## elgriego (Mar 12, 2015)

Bienvenido al foro space invader,Quizas con un poco de suerte ,solo se quemo el Transistor del inversor del display,pero, tambien puede haberse estropeado el microprocesador,lo que va a tornar la reparacion ,bastante dificil,por no decir imposible,por empezar deberias verificar ,el inverter al que te hago referencia.
En la imagen se ven dos transistores proximos al trasformador,a estos deberias verificarlos con un polimetro en la escala de diodo.

Saludos.


----------



## space invader (Mar 12, 2015)

nasaserna, no enciende de ninguna manera, y tampoco suena sin aparecer la imagen.

elgriego, te refieres al gris con una plaquita metálica y al negro que hay un poco mas a la izquierda junto a un condensador (los he señalado en la foto)? que tendría que comprobar en ellos?

Gracias por las rápidas respuestas!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2015)

Mira, revisa sobre la placa unos DZ (zener), ese trafo lo más probalble que sea para el audio, deberias seguir el camino del +B y revidar todo lo que encuentres en el


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2015)

Ummm , el trafito no es del elevador de tensión para el tubo?


----------



## space invader (Mar 12, 2015)

pandacba, tu me hablas, pero yo no te entiendo, jeje.

No tengo ni idea de electrónica, necesitaría unas instrucciones precisas y para necios, me veo capaz de coger un soldador y cambiar algún componente, pero necesitaría saber exactamente qué, cómo, cuándo, dónde...

Disculpad mi ineptitud 

DOSMETROS, eso es lo que yo me imaginaba, pero lo que me extraña es que tampoco funcione el sonido...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2015)

El display es un tubo de vacio *V.F.D.* , deberías tenes una tensión de entre 170 y 200 Vdc en alguna de las patas. Y además , a oscuras debería ver encender el filamento , que es uno o dos hilitos de punta a punta


----------



## space invader (Mar 12, 2015)

Bueno, veo que voy a tener que comprarme un multimetro, como poco.

Servirá uno baratillo, de este tipo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2015)

Si , sirve para empezar , también deberias tener un soldador de 30 Watts y estaño


----------



## space invader (Mar 12, 2015)

si, eso ya tengo, jeje


----------



## pandacba (Mar 12, 2015)

tambien deberia medir el filamento no sea que....
Aparte esos display ya habia por aquellos años de baja tensión sobre todo debido a que empezaba la necesidad de que funcionaran con pilas..... Como es el caso de las calculadoreas y otro que utilzaban -19V como los display de equipos como aiwa y otros no tienen semejantes niveles de tensión


----------



## space invader (Mar 12, 2015)

bueno, me comprare el multimetro y ya os ire pidiendo instrucciones precisas.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## space invader (Mar 13, 2015)

Bueno, pues ya me he comprado un multimetro apañadito.

A ver si alguien puede decirme qué tendría que mirar...

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2015)

1º - Fijate *en la oscuridad* si se ve un hilito o dos encendidos (apenas rojizos) , son los filamentos , cómo los de las válvulas antiguas.


----------



## space invader (Mar 13, 2015)

Pues no se ve na de na


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2015)

Con que lo estás alimentando ?

*Mediste* la fuente  ?


----------



## space invader (Mar 13, 2015)

6V 500mA.  Lo que no estoy seguro es la polaridad, que en el adaptador se puede intercambiar, pero he probado las dos y nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2015)

Esas fuentes no sirven para nada , fijate que seteada a 6 V ha de tener cómo 8 o 9 V 

 Y si probaste en ambos sentidos   Seguramente la hayas pasado a mejor vida 

A la entrada de tensión , debe haber un capacitor electrolítico (esos tanquecitos redondos) , ahí te fijás cual corresponde al positivo y al negativo.


----------



## space invader (Mar 13, 2015)

En la maquina ya se cual es positivo y negativo, lo que no tengo claro es en el adaptador.

Se puede averiguar con el multimetro?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2015)

Claro , para eso lo compraste 

Se setea en Vdc o Vcd , cable rojo enchufado en el agujero derecho y negro en el COM , si la lectura da con un - (menos) está invertida respecto del color de los cables.

Jugá con una pila


----------



## space invader (Mar 13, 2015)

en que escala lo pongo?

en que escala lo pongo? 200m - 2 - 20 ?? Supongo que en 20 no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2015)

Si , en 20V*dc*  , cuando te pasas de tensión escribe solo un 1 a la izquierda como aviso


----------



## space invader (Mar 13, 2015)

Pues con el adaptador en 6V me marca 12.5, asi que veo que funciona muy bien 

Tendre que comprar unas pilas para ir sobre seguro

Que pruebas podría hacer en transistores, condensadores, etc para saber si alguno no funciona correctamente?

Con el multimetro se puede medir continuidad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2015)

Si , se pone en continuidad u Ohms


----------



## space invader (Mar 13, 2015)

en cual de las posiciones?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2015)

Podes usar 200 o el Buzzer (pitido)


----------



## space invader (Mar 13, 2015)

Ok, ire familiarizandome con el cacharro.

A ver si alguien me puede decir que pruebas puedo hacer a los componentes...

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Mar 13, 2015)

.




DOSMETROS dijo:


> 1º - Fijate *en la oscuridad* si se ve un hilito o dos encendidos (apenas rojizos) , son los filamentos , cómo los de las válvulas antiguas.


Solo como *ampliación de información*:

 El/los filamento/s están conectados en los contactos del extremo del display, según la foto 3 de 3 del post #1 en el extremo derecho tiene el contacto 33 y el otro seria el 1.
 Debe poder medirse una baja tensión de CA entre extremos teniendo encendido el dispositivo.
 Estando apagado se puede medir resistencia

 Por otra parte, con respecto a la masa/tierra general en cualquiera de los dos extremos del filamento suele haber una tensión negativa de entre 15 y 25 V. Si esta tensión esta presente indica que el inverter esta funcionando.


 En equipos de audio/radio/CD una falla muy común es falsos contactos en las soldaduras de esos pines debido a que suelen estar conectados constantemente y aunque apagados el display suele indicar la hora. Al ser un filamento toma temperatura que afecta a las soldaduras.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-
 P.D.: H solo amplio la verificación de los filamentos.


----------



## space invader (Mar 14, 2015)

Hola J2C.

Estando apagado, entre 1 y 33 lee 1.933 en la escala de 2Momh, pero no lee tensión ni CA ni CC.

Tampoco entre tierra y 1 ni tierra y 33.


----------



## J2C (Mar 14, 2015)

Space Invader

Estando *apagado* solo se hace la medición de resistencia, pero la misma debería ser mucho menor.


Estando *encendido* la medición en VCA ó VAC entre los extremos y la tensión medida será menor a 10 Volts de Alterna, depende de cada display.

La otra tensión es de VCC (Continua) entre masa y uno ó el otro extremo suele ser del orden de los 15 a 20 Volts.


Si no hay alterna ni continua es como te dijeron en un post anterior algún problema de los transistores ó transformador de la fuentecita Switching para generar las tensiones del display. Y eso seria otro paso a controlar después de este.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## space invader (Mar 14, 2015)

Ok, ya mañana probaré, que por aquí ya es muy tarde...

Si no da los valores que dices, que mas cosas podría ir mirando?


----------



## J2C (Mar 14, 2015)

Space Invader

Si llegas a medir algún valor es una cosa, ya que los valores que exprese son aproximados por no tener como confirmarlos.

Si no mide nada hay que investigar mas en detalle y lamentablemente podes encontrar cualquier cosa por haber conectado la alimentación al revés.
Alimentandolo con las pilas que has dicho que comprarías lo primero que mediría es la tensión entre los cables que salen del soporte de las pilas hacia la plaqueta teniendo presente de probar en apagado y encendido, si se nota diferencias de tensión y dependiendo de dichas diferencias podemos imaginar que puede estar ocurriendo.

Más luego habría que verificar que los semiconductores discretos estén dentro de lo lógico.


 Seria interesante que volvieras a sacar una foto de la plaqueta como la segunda de tu post #1 pero estando tu mas perpendicular a la plaqueta y tratando que se vean mejor las inscripciones respecto a cual es cada componente. También la misma foto pero del lado inferior de la plaqueta así de esa manera tratamos de guiarte mejor para probar componente a componente dentro de lo posible.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## space invader (Mar 15, 2015)

Hola J2C.

Las pilas las tengo que comprar, y hasta el miércoles estoy de viaje y no se podré dedicarle tiempo, aunque lo intentaré.

Gracias por vuestro tiempo...

Un saludo.


----------



## space invader (Mar 18, 2015)

Bueno, pues unos compañeros en otro foro me pusieron sobre la pista de un transistor (el NEC C1096).

Hice las pruebas pertinentes con el multímetro y daba lecturas erróneas, así que procedí a comprar un repuesto y cambiarlo.

Resultado perfecto, la máquina en funcionamiento 25 añitos después!

Gracias por vuestros consejos y ayuda con el manejo del multímetro.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2015)

Me imagino que le cambiaste el transistor que se voló al probarla conectada al revés ¿?¿


----------

